# Mogadore Bigfoot....



## 1976mt250e (Jan 4, 2006)

While doing a little research on Mogadore, I stumbled across these amusing bigfoot stories;

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=4969

http://www.angelfire.com/oh/ohiobigfoot/mogres70s.html

Hopefully everyone finds these as amusing as I do...

Bigfoot at Mogadore..... wow.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Only a couple miles west of my house. Good thing I have some guard dogs. lol


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

NAH those are just the dope heads setting up portable meth labs


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

Sweet- I hope this evolves into another thread like we had last winter about native american lore/history, Penninsula satanists, the 'witches ball', and my favorite, the pumpkin head cabbage patch kids (or whatever) of the Chagrin reservation...


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I can't believe I'm seeing this thread!
I was out at the Lansinger Rd. ramp by myself about 10:00pm one night this past 
summer and heard the most God-awful shrieks and screams come out of those woods, I thought someone was getting murdered! Heard it three different times in a five minute span and whatever it was it was getting closer and I got the hell out of there.
I've spent the better part of the last 30 years outdoors and on the water and have never heard anything remotely close. I was scared *hitless to say the least!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sure that wasn't Nimisila???


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

the truth is its my ex-wife out there feeding, gotta watch out fisherman and hunters, its almost her time of year to breed.LOL


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i DONT know anything about bigfoot at mogadore res., but about 2 years ago i was fishing in a catfish tournament at Tappan Lake in the Bay down by old School house (grange building) when at around 11 pm me, my wife and 3 other guys all heard what sounded like a woman screaming several times followed by some sort of animal howling sounds. we ALL packed up and left, 2 of the guys who were NOT fishing with us but were fishing across from us on the same bridge also heard it and packed up and left FAST !!! we were all standing at our vehicles throwing tackle and stuff away as quickly as possible and talking about what the Heck that noise was and NOONE had ever heard anything like it !!! ive hunted for 28 years here in Ohio and ive never heard anything like it................was it Bigfoot ??? I dont know but it sure as hell wasnt anything ive ever heard before in the woods !! Everyone can laugh at me and call me crazy but i KNOW the noises that i heard made your hair stand on end and you skin CRAWL !!! it WASNT a fox, coyote or bobcat, it was DEFINITELY something ive NEVER heard before !! 

Oh yeah, i HAVE fished there several times since and have NEVER heard anything odd there again !!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

OOOOO spooky!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Years ago I was on the hiking trial on the notrh side of the end that is east of Congress Lake Road. It was the middle of the day and I spooked something that I never saw. It was obviously very large by the commotion it made going through the dead trees and brush. I do not believe it was a deer by the way it seemed to move but I cannot explain what it could have been. Maybe a bear. Of course what I imagined in my mind, was bigfoot.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I heard the same thing at Nimi but it was accompanied by banjo music.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I heard some howling one night in the high grass by the Huron Pier. It turned out to be a guy lost in the high grass trying to find the west wall ! Poor guy ended up being rescued by the Huron Police ! LOL !


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

It's a strange thing this topic somes up now.As some of you know I've lived on Lake Rockwell the past 20 years and have heard my share of animals and noises.But last week I actually had the crap scared out of me around 11pm.It was very, very loud and was within 100yds from the house.It sounded like a woman was getting tortured, very high pitched screaching, screaming sounds that were almost ear piercing.My dogs go after every noise in the woods, but wouldn't leave the deck and wanted in the house.The gun's been a little closer to the bed since last week.When I moved here a couple of my neighbors recanted stories from the early 70's about unidentified sightings mostly around Lake Pippin that were published in the newspapers.Not sure whatever became of those, but what I heard last week wasn't human.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

man guys all they saw was me lol, (Hint my screen-name) just taking a walk after a fishing trip lol.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

screech owl. i heard it out in burghill two summers ago we went grabbed the spotlights and followed the screams/hissings down a dirt road to as close to where we thought they were comming from. it was dark and we heard something flying away from the general area, we were within 30 yards of it. but i will tell you this.. every hair on my body was standing as we snuck towards that screeching noise. heard the wings flapping and the screeching was gone. all we could think it was, screech owl.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ive read some stories fron WB but never seen nothin. PLENTY of weird noises! Often at night you wonder about what lurks in the shadows! :! !# :B


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

I will never forget fishing at night in the 80's between congress and palm road with a buddy.All of a sudden these jackasses started to make some kind of a he haw noise then went dead silent.We went back to top water poper fishing when this loud "Roar"of a loin made the hair on the back of are necks jump out and scared the sh111out of us.I turner the boat out to deep water and my buddy asked were i was going you know what i told him.We heard his roar 3 more times on the way to the ramp.Later that summer i was droping of a fish to be mounted on Palm road and told the taxiedermust about that night.Well he laughed and showed me his male african lion in a big pen said he didn't like them mules and would let them know it.LOL


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

for your reading enjoyment you might want to click this link and read these reports,does make you think.

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=15371


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> the truth is its my ex-wife out there feeding, gotta watch out fisherman and hunters, its almost her time of year to breed.LOL


HAHA. I'm scared now.  



I am thinking that could it be an owl that made these sounds. They can get pretty high pitch.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

When I was young my dad took me every weekend night fishing on shore at mogadore. He went to try another spot and left me alone in the woods, right across from the pier. I was casting a yellow twister and hooked into a nice bass. As I was holding it, I wished he was near to see it. As I was going to release it back into the water, I felt something was watching me. I got the shivers, and then whatever it was, I could feel it walk away. To this day I can remember that night, when my dad came back he asked " are you sick", I never told him about it.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

hey who knows, people were doubting there was an alligator in the Little Miami this summer and looks what happens.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52949&page=2&pp=10&highlight=alligator


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Dang Krusty! I thought we agreed to never talk about that! If someone knew how to cut a straight path through there may be so many people wouldn't go missing.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

All Eyes said:


> Dang Krusty! I thought we agreed to never talk about that! If someone knew how to cut a straight path through there may be so many people wouldn't go missing.


Ha Ha ! I thought it was Leaky Tiki that was lost in that maze ! He might still be there ! Next fall we will work on cutting a straighter path, no beer beforehand next year ! Hopefully the city will burn that jungle down this spring like they did last year !


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

I think all that screaming is bigfoot complaining about the CHUPALCABRA sneaking in to take his job ...


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

I remember as a kid, in the late 70's, hearing reports of several bigfoot sightings around Salt Fork. Everytime I'm near that area, that's always in the back of my mind. I know it had to be a hoax. With all the deer hunters in the area every year, if a bigfoot lived there, someone would have shot it. But still there's always that "what if" in the back of my mind.

By the way, anyone ever see the movie "Legend of Boggy Creek"? That's the one movie I remember watching as a kid that scared the living crap out of me.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Tasmanian Devils or Big ole Jumbo Mink will make your skin crawl.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

they have screach owls out there, and if your ever close to one, theyll scare the hell out of you, sounds like a woman getting murdered.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

hey people of the perch, im not kidding, the ex stopped shaving her back and chest and now roams the woods feeding on members of OGF, shes says my fishing addiction killed are wedding plans, i told her i wish she was as cute and slender ans my steelheadrod, now she's out to roam the land feeding on fisherman.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> hey people of the perch, im not kidding, the ex stopped shaving her back and chest and now roams the woods feeding on members of OGF, shes says my fishing addiction killed are wedding plans, i told her i wish she was as cute and slender ans my steelheadrod, now she's out to roam the land feeding on fisherman.


Well then it is a good thing I don't live down there.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Bigfoot, Yetti, Goona goo-goo, whatever you call em, they sure sneak through the woods awful quiet and they never seem to show themselves come hunting season. Ad that to the fact that they never die where people might discover their bones. If there is such a critter, they sure are smart. I hope they never organize. I really don't know that we could stop a bunch of 8 foot hairy ninjas.


----------



## fishholio (May 13, 2004)

the fact that they are never find any remains is because they bury the dead ones in indian burial mounds duhhh


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> they have screach owls out there, and if your ever close to one, theyll scare the hell out of you, *sounds like a woman getting murdered.*


how do you know that?!

 



hey, do any of you believe in the tooth fairy or easter bunny by any chance?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Actually Bigfeet are avid sportsman and with their long arms, they are a hell on that net. And with their smell they keep the bug away from you.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

good one Toxic,roflmao !!!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

LMAO..to funny!


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> LMAO..to funny!


That should be too, not to Billy.....try again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thats beautful toxic


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

There may be a Bigfoot dressed in an orange camo coverall out there a week from Saturday at Mogadore...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Big Daddy said:


> There may be a Bigfoot dressed in an orange camo coverall out there a week from Saturday at Mogadore...


you carl????lol


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

With ALL that hair do you need a orange coverall suit?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Lol..... :d :d


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

vkutsch said:


> I think all that screaming is bigfoot complaining about the CHUPALCABRA sneaking in to take his job ...


lol, thats funny.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Ive heard about that Lion scaring people before when they didnt know he was penned up near by. Ive never heard him though.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

we just need a campfire, brats, and some beer and these stories will get even better!


----------

